# Dutch Star RV - Do they make a good RV?



## Aliceaustin (Oct 3, 2014)

Not familiar with their reputation.  Any info would be helpful.


----------



## vanole (Oct 3, 2014)

Newmar makes the Dutch Star and Newmar makes a great motorhome.  What year are you looking at?


----------



## Aliceaustin (Oct 5, 2014)

It's a 2003 with low miles.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 5, 2014)

Newmar makes great RVs but it all depends on how it has been cared for


----------



## LEN (Oct 6, 2014)

They make a quality MH. Just have a good inspection done. $300-$400 that will save $1000's.

LEN


----------



## Aliceaustin (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for these comments.  We've zeroed in on another RV, it's a Daemon Tuscany, 2007.  Getting it checked out thoroughly but would appreciate any feedback on this unit's reputation.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## vanole (Oct 9, 2014)

My opinion which means nothing is that I would go with a Newmar over a Daemon.  I don't own either product I have a Monaco product  in fact its our second one. 

Both times we bought in 00 and 07 it came down to Monaco or Newmar.  First Monaco was a Diplomat and it won out over Newmar due to the fantastic deal we got.  At that time we were looking at a Dutch Star. 

Second go round it was a Dynasty vs a Mountain Aire.  The Dynasty won out on floorplan. 

I know I woud have been happy with either choice both times.

I would really look at qualtiy of consruction between the two, cabinets especially.  Look at how the bay door hang and don't forget the ride on both freeway and state roads.

Its hard to compare an 04 vs an 07 if you only look at the glitz and glamour look at the bones of the unit.


----------



## Aliceaustin (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you for your input.  Still researching!!!


----------



## JustinJohnson (Jan 7, 2015)

Aliceaustin;n125334 said:
			
		

> It's a 2003 with low miles.



I hope this will help you.


----------

